# 24" Orbea, Islabikes



## Jajojojo (8. Mai 2012)

Wir sind gerade auf der Suche nach neuen Rädern für die beiden Großen.

Z.Z. fahren sie ein beinn 20 small und ein Haibike (da kannten wir islabike noch nicht).
Das Haibike wird langsam zu klein.

Problem 1: es ist nicht klar ob islabikes wieder liefert (wir hatten gehofft sie machen eine Ausnahme weil wir schon drei Räder gekauft haben )

Problem 2: Nr 1 hätte eigentlich gerne wieder eine Federgabel (wofür auch immer und ich könnte ihn vermutlich umstimmen)

Und ich habe auch Wünsche.
Ich will auf gar keinen Fall wieder so einen Panzer wie das Haibike, da ich die Räder immer in den Keller tragen muss. Bei drei bis vier Kinderrädern + Hase Pino oder mein Rad werden die Arme lang.

Weiß jemand wie schwer das Orbea MX 24 Team bzw CX ist?


----------



## Tiri (9. Mai 2012)

Wir haben für unseren 7,5 jährigen Sohnemann seit Ostern ein rotes Orbea 24" XC (die mit Federgabel). Im Originalzustand wog es rund 11,87 kg mit Ständer. Nach Austausch Lenker, Vorbau, Stütze kamen wir auf 11,3 kg. Das selbige Orbea in dem grün-schwarz-gelb wog von Bekannten, die eines nachträglich kauften rund 12 kg.
Beide sind superzufrieden mit ihren Bike's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (9. Mai 2012)

Das team wiegt laut orbea 9,9kg und ist - die Richtigkeit dieser Herstellerangabe vorausgesetzt - leichter als das Beinn 24.


----------



## Tiri (9. Mai 2012)

Das Team gibts mM aber nur bis 20" und ohne Federgabel. TE fragt nach 24" + Federgabel.


----------



## chris5000 (9. Mai 2012)

Tiri schrieb:


> Das Team gibts mM aber nur bis 20" und ohne Federgabel. TE fragt nach 24" + Federgabel.



Orbea MX 24" Team

Der TE fragt auch explizit nach dem Team:


> Weiß jemand wie schwer das Orbea MX 24 *Team* bzw CX ist?



...und sucht nicht nur nach einem Rad mit Federgabel:



> Nr 1 hätte *eigentlich* gerne wieder eine Federgabel (wofür auch immer und *ich könnte ihn vermutlich umstimmen*)


----------



## Tiri (9. Mai 2012)

Uuups 

sorry *wegduck*


----------



## Jajojojo (9. Mai 2012)

Naja, der Mann hätte auch gern, dass der Sohn wieder seine Federgabel bekommt 
Aber ich muss die Räder meißtens schleppen, ich finde da darf ich dann auch mitentscheiden. 
Unabhängig davon das der Große ja auch weniger Kilos bewegen muß und ihn Nr. 2 beim springen nicht mehr locker überrundet. 

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass das Orbea mit 7 Gängen daherkommt. Das wird schon schwerer den Großen zu überzeugen, da er sich an mehr gewöhnt hat. 
Er ist schon 9 und wird das Radl vermutlich auch wieder länger fahren ( außer er beschließt wieder erwarten mal einen Sprung zu machen)
Auf das Beinn würde er eigentlich auch besser passen. Für das Orbea fehlen ihm laut Hersteller noch 4 cm, da müsste er wahrscheinlich wieder mit Tricks arbeiten.


----------



## chris5000 (9. Mai 2012)

Jajojojo schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass das Orbea mit 7 Gängen daherkommt.



Das stimmt fürs XC. Das Team hat aber 10 Gänge: 

Ritzel SHIMANO HG62 11-36 10S


----------



## Cyborg (9. Mai 2012)

Jajojojo schrieb:


> Aber ich muss die Räder meißtens schleppen, ich finde da darf ich dann auch mitentscheiden.


Interessante Schlussfolgerung.  Ein 24" ohne Federgabel finde schon grenzwertig.


----------



## chris5000 (9. Mai 2012)

Jajojojo schrieb:


> Für das Orbea fehlen ihm laut Hersteller noch 4 cm,



Schrittlänge oder Körpergröße? (An Schrittlängenangaben wäre ich nämlich sehr interessiert, konnte bisher aber nur Angaben zur empfohlenen Körpergröße finden.)


----------



## Tiri (9. Mai 2012)

Jajojojo schrieb:


> Er ist schon 9 und wird das Radl vermutlich auch wieder länger fahren ( außer er beschließt wieder erwarten mal einen Sprung zu machen)
> Auf das Beinn würde er eigentlich auch besser passen. Für das Orbea fehlen ihm laut Hersteller noch 4 cm, da müsste er wahrscheinlich wieder mit Tricks arbeiten.


 
Wie 9 Jahre und es soll ein 24" Rad her ? Oder hab ichdas jetzt falsch verstanden ? Mein sohn ist 7,5 jahre und ihm passt das 24" locker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jajojojo (9. Mai 2012)

Der Große ist klein und leicht und ich habe den Verdacht es bleibt noch einige Zeit dabei 
Die meißten sind mit 5-7 Jahren so groß.
Nr. 2 ist mit 7 1/2 schon 117 cm.
@cyborg wieso findest du ein 24" ohne Federgabel grenzwertig? 

Zur Schrittlänge habe ich noch nichts gefunden. Ich bin nach der Körpergröße gegangen (aktuell ca 121cm)

Das Haibike haben wir damals nach Schrittlänge ausgewählt. Leider passten dann technische Daten und echtes Rad nicht zusammen. Mit ein paar Tricks aus meiner Motorradzeit ging es dann glücklicherweise.


----------



## Tiri (9. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mal grad bei unserem 24" Orbea nachgemessen, vll hilft dir das weiter. Von Boden bis Oberkante Sitzrohr sind es 56 cm. Orbea baut im Gegensatz zB Ghost niedrig. Probefahren wäre halt immer besser.


----------



## Diman (9. Mai 2012)

Jajojojo schrieb:


> Zur Schrittlänge habe ich noch nichts gefunden. Ich bin nach der Körpergröße gegangen (aktuell ca 121cm)


Ich kann keine Geo-Tabelle bei Orbea finden, denke aber es wird  sehr knapp. Zum Vergleich: unser Speci mit *11-Zoll* Rahmen als unser Junior 124 cm groß war. 





Es gibt bei Specialized einen weiteren 24" Rahmen in Große 13", der vermutlich mehr Orbea MX ähnlich ist ,und der wäre eindeutig zu groß.
http://www.specialized.com/ch/de/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=62167&scid=1104&scname=Kinder
auf "Geometrie" klicken

ps: Warum nicht Orbea anmailen damit die Geo Daten ausrücken?


----------



## Tiri (9. Mai 2012)

Du kannst nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Meiner ist 126 und die Sattelstütze ist beim Orbea bereits 13 cm drausen !


----------



## Diman (9. Mai 2012)

Tiri schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.


Ja, schwierig. Die Geo scheint ein Firmengeheimnis zu sein.



Tiri schrieb:


> Meiner ist 126 und die Sattelstütze ist beim Orbea bereits 13 cm drausen !


Speci Seat Tube Length 305mm
Orbea 175mm , ein BMX oder was?


----------



## Jajojojo (9. Mai 2012)

Schrittlänge ist 54 (ohne Schuh). Absatz ist aber gerade nicht angesagt. 
Das Orbea wird also vermutlich zu hoch sein.

Und ich hatte mich schon so gefreut endlich den Panzer gegen was cooles, leichtes neues eintauschen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (10. Mai 2012)

Ist das Specialized nicht cool genug?  Aber warum so schnell aufgeben? Einen Orbea-Händler suchen und MX probefahren, Geospec. von Orbea anfordern usw.


----------



## Jajojojo (10. Mai 2012)

So schnell gebe ich nicht auf  
Suchen bin ich gewohnt. Ich bin auch eher klein und brauchte viel Zeit die passende Enduro und das passende MTB zu finden.

Wie schwer ist denn das Specialized?

Wir hatten mal das 16" geliehen. Nr 2 war danach glücklich als er aufs cnoc 16 umsteigen konnte.

Einen Orbea Händler haben wir nicht in der Nähe.
Aussehen steht bei mir eigentlich eher nicht an erster Stelle. Hauptsache es ist gut verarbeitet und hat eine einigermassen vernünftige Austattung. 
Naja, es sollte so sein, dass es bis Nr.4 durchhält  
wobei Nr.1 +2 gleiche Radgröße fahren und es nur drei Kinder überleben muss.


----------



## Diman (10. Mai 2012)

Jajojojo schrieb:


> Wie schwer ist denn das Specialized?


ca. 12,5 kg



Jajojojo schrieb:


> Wir hatten mal das 16" geliehen. Nr 2 war danach glücklich als er aufs cnoc 16 umsteigen konnte.


16" und 20" hätte ich bei Specialized auch nie gekauft. Wir hatten auch CNOC16, alternativlos. 



Jajojojo schrieb:


> Hauptsache es ist gut verarbeitet und hat eine einigermassen vernünftige Austattung.









Mit nur 45 Zentimeter Überstandshöhe. Velotraum K1 bzw. K2 einfach nur perfekt, wenn man bereit ist 700,- ins Kinderrad zu investieren.


----------



## Jajojojo (10. Mai 2012)

Das Veletraum gibt es allerdings nur mit 20" Reifen. Die Gründe die Velotraum dafür angibt sind schlüssig. 
Trotzdem schreit's in mir mit größeren Reifen kann mir das Kind leichter folgen. Und der Preis ist ja auch nett, auch wenn er mit Sicherheit seine Berechtigung hat. 

Das Specialized werde ich mir nochmal genauer ansehen und den Großen mal draufsetzen. Die unterschiedlichen Rahmengrößen wären natürlich ideal für uns


----------



## octane1967 (10. Mai 2012)

Für meine 9,5jährige (damals ca. 135 cm) habe ich vom 20" kommend gleich einen 15" Herrenrahmen mit 26"-Rädern aufgebaut. Jetzt ist sie 12,5 Jahre, fast 1,70 m und fährt einen 18" Herrenrahmen.
Bei dem Wachstum hätte sich ein 24er nicht ausgezahlt. Insgesamt finde ich, dass meistens ein kleines 26er (vielleicht mit Damenrahmen in kleiner Rahmengröße) meist schon geht, wenn die Leute zum 24er greifen, das nach 1,5 Jahren schon zu klein wird ...
Ich hatte aber auch eine Menge MTB-Komponenten (Alu-Starrgabel, LRS, Scheibenbremsen), die ich für ihren Aufbau verwenden konnte. Bis 40+ kg fand ich es vernünftiger, das leichte Girl mit Starrgabel und 2,3 Zoll-Reifen mit 1 bar fahren zu lassen. Die ist damit auch technische Trails runtergefahren, dass ich nur so gestaunt habe. Für die kleine Schwester (6j, 1,17m, jetzt voll am 20"-Trip) werde ich es wieder so machen.


----------



## Jajojojo (10. Mai 2012)

Bis unser Großer bei 135 cm ist wird es, wenn er so weiter wächst ca 3-4Jahre dauern. Da lohnt es sich über den Kauf von Zwischengrößen nachzudenken und Nr. 2, 3 und 4 sind ja auch noch da .

Und drei Jahre auf einem 20" Radl während die Freunde tolle 24" oder 26" Räder haben möchte ich ihm nicht zumuten. 

Er war damals wirklich unglücklich als alle mit ihren 20" Rädern wegstrampelten und hat Rotz und Wasser geheult als wir bei einem Kinderrennen zugeschaut haben und er auf keins der Räder gepasst hätte weil noch mächtig cm fehlten. 

Er hat es dann oft wie Gaston Rahier (Motorradfahrer Paris Dakar) gemacht- Anlauf nehmen und beim anfahren aufspringen. Für einen 6 jährigen denke ich eine gute Leistung


----------



## Diman (11. Mai 2012)

Jajojojo schrieb:


> Das Specialized werde ich mir nochmal genauer ansehen und den Großen mal draufsetzen. Die unterschiedlichen Rahmengrößen wären natürlich ideal für uns


Schau dir aber ein Hotrock A1 FS an , denn es gibt bei denen günstigere Modelle, die nicht so gut sind.


----------



## Jajojojo (15. Mai 2012)

Mich ärgerts gerade, dass ich mich seit Jahren nicht mehr um Fahrradtechnik gekümmert habe. Geschraubt habe ich eh eher am Motorrad.
Blöd, wenn man die Ausstattung der Räder dank Unwissen nicht einschätzen kann .

Vom Gewicht scheinen fast alle (außer dem nicht lieferbaren beinn 24) bei ca 12kg+/- zu liegen. Wenn ich weniger möchte ist schrauben angesagt ( wenn da nicht noch die anderen Projekte wären ) oder Geld anlegen.
21 Gänge scheint es nur in Kombi mit hohem Gewicht zu geben oder für viel mehr Geld.
Und außer islabikes gibt es momentan keinen Hersteller bei dem alle schreien kaufen! Kaufen! (ok, so etwas ist ja auch Geschmackssache)

Wie schätzt ihr bei orbea, bzw specialized das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ein? 

Das Orbea lockt mich eigentlich am meißten. Ich vermute aber das meinem Sohn wenn nicht jetzt schon, dann bald die Kettenblätter fehlen werden.
Bei Nr. 2 ist das anders, der ist z.Z. noch so schaltfaul, das 2 Gänge reichen würden 

Wie schätzt ihr es ein? Er wird das Fahrrad vermutlich noch fahren (können) wenn er 12, 13 oder 14 ist. Und spätestens nach 1 x richtige,  echte Berge fahren sind die fahrtechnischen Fähigkeiten so gefestigt, dass er mehr Gänge auch wirklich sinnvoll nutzt.

Alternativ dazu überlege ich, doch das Haibike nochmal aufzuhübschen und etwas zu erleichtern und beide noch ein Jahr auf den Rädern zu lassen. (vom Aussehen finde ich es eigentlich nicht mehr stimmig, hat was von Zirkusbär )  Wenn ich in anderen Beiträgen lese, dass bei gleicher Körpergröße noch über ein 20" nachgedacht wird, komme ich ins grübeln.


----------



## Cyborg (16. Mai 2012)

Jajojojo schrieb:


> Vom Gewicht scheinen fast alle (außer dem nicht lieferbaren beinn 24) bei ca 12kg+/- zu liegen. Wenn ich weniger möchte ist schrauben angesagt ( wenn da nicht noch die anderen Projekte wären ) oder Geld anlegen.
> 21 Gänge scheint es nur in Kombi mit hohem Gewicht zu geben oder für viel mehr Geld.


Hotrock hat doch 21 Gänge, 7-fach hinten, 3-fach vorne.


----------



## Jajojojo (16. Mai 2012)

@cyborg stimmt, manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht. 

heute morgen gab es Nachricht von Islabikes. 
Wir hätten jetzt die Möglichkeit zwei Beinn 24 zu ordern (innerhalb der nächsten zwei Tage, da nur wenige zur Verfügung stehen)

Ich hasse schnelle Entscheidungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jajojojo (16. Mai 2012)

Das war doppelt


----------



## Cyborg (16. Mai 2012)

Wir haben das Hotrock geholt weil die Mutti ein Specialized fährt. So leicht kann eine Entscheidung sein.  Mit einer Starrgabel und 1fach vorne hätte es wahrscheinlich auch nur 10 kg. gewogen.


----------



## superseven77 (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Mein jüngster hat das Hotrock in 20 Zoll. Erst hat es beim Händler gesehen (Papa guck mal das coole Bike ist grün) und hat es nicht mehr her gegeben. Ich wollte eigentlich nur nen Fahrradschlauch.........!
Erst fährt super damit. Ich habs nicht gewogen. Rollt aber ausgezeichnet.
Kind glücklich, Eltern glücklich.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Jajojojo (17. Mai 2012)

Das Specialized hat, im Gegensatz zum beinn 24 eine Kurbellänge von 160mm. 
Dazu gabs ja schon einiges ( kürzer oft besser...)

Einen Gedanken wert oder für die Entscheidungsfindung vernachlässigbar?

Bis morgen müssen wir uns für oder gegen die beinn entscheiden.
Und specialized, orbea und co sehen einfach wesentlich cooler aus

Das Ghost in orange
http://www.ghost-bikes.com/bikes-2012/bike-detail/powerkid-24-boy/
wäre vermutlich der Traum meines 2 ten.


----------



## Tiri (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
das Ghost war auch das Traumbike meinem Sohnemann. Ghost baut *hoch*, meinem Sohn passte es nicht mal (in Bezug auf die Sitzhöhe/Schrittlänge) !!

Schon mal bei Giant geguckt/probegefahren? Giant hat eine noch kleinere Sitzhöhe als zB Orbea. Giant ist seit 2012 schlecht(er) ausgestattet als bei den Vorjahresmodellen und ist recht schwer. Wenns passt, lohnt sich evtl. ein Umbau hier oder dort. 

Wir können dir hier noch zigtausende Räder vorschlagen. Entscheidung nimmt dir hier keiner ab. Vor- und Nachteile wirst du immer hören. Für ein vernüftiges Rad kommt ihr um eine Probefahrt nicht herum. Es wird doch einige Radhändler geben bei euch und auch dafür würde ich weite Fahrten in Kauf nehmen. Denn was bringt es ein Rad zu kaufen, dass deinem Kind nicht passt und gefallen soll es ihm ja auch.


----------



## Tiri (17. Mai 2012)

Jajojojo schrieb:


> Das Specialized hat, im Gegensatz zum beinn 24 eine Kurbellänge von 160mm.
> Dazu gabs ja schon einiges ( kürzer oft besser...)
> 
> Einen Gedanken wert oder für die Entscheidungsfindung vernachlässigbar?


 
Du machst dir zu viele Gedanken. Also wie gesagt meiner fährt sehr sehr viel. Wir haben keinerlei Unterscheide feststellen können ob die Kurbel kürzer oder länger ist und Sohn merkte erst recht nicht. 
Der Nachteil bei längeren Kurbel KÖNNTE sein, dass bei extremen Kurvenfahrten/Schräglage bei ungüstigem Kurbelstand die Kurbel auf dem Boden schleifen KÖNNTE. 
Vergiss das "Problem"!
Guck dass das Rad passt !!!


----------



## superseven77 (17. Mai 2012)

Jajojojo schrieb:


> Das Specialized hat, im Gegensatz zum beinn 24 eine Kurbellänge von 160mm.
> Dazu gabs ja schon einiges ( kürzer oft besser...)


 

Hallo zusammen

also wenn es das Hotrock werden sollte, kannst Du die Kurbel sehr preiswert gegen eine etwas kürzere tauschen.

Verbaut ist eine Suntour XCT Junior mit 160mm Kurbel.

Hier bekommst Du das 152mm Modell für einen super Preis:

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/suntour-011-chainset-xct-junior-22-32-42-square-black-152mm.html

Da ja nur getauscht werden muß, kann das Innenlager auch drin bleiben.

Der Händler sollte das schnell erledigen können.


Gruß Bernd


----------



## Jajojojo (17. Mai 2012)

Mein Mann hasst es, wenn ich so lange das für und wieder der einzelnen Produkte abwäge  zu 99% sind hinterher alle happy.
Klar, in der Preisklasse kochen auch  alle nur mit Wasser.

Aber ich kann jetzt entspannt das beinn zur Seite schieben. Das 20" war super (außer Lack, Schaltung und Bremsgriffe, letztere beide haben wir getauscht) aber jetzt habe ich genug Alternativen und die beiden können frei entscheiden. 
Der zweite möchte wohl ein orbea und der erste ist noch unentschlossen (islabikes, orbea oder sein Traum ein cycletech (teuer) )

Das Hotrock werde ich nochmal schmackhaft machen.

Das Ghost ist sowieso raus, hatte tiri ja schon vorher geschrieben, dass es hoch ist.

Probefahrt ist schwierig. Wir haben kein Auto und meistens habe ich alle dabei, manche Dinge sind dann schnell spaßbefreit (vier Jungs sorgen meißt schon beim betreten eines Ladens für hektische Flecken beim Händler, dabei sind sie gar keine marodierende Bande  )

Und Orbea gibt es hier weit und breit nicht zu kaufen. 
Am WE habe ich nur drei Kinder. die Gelegenheit werde ich nutzen


----------



## Diman (17. Mai 2012)

Jajojojo schrieb:


> Das Specialized hat, im Gegensatz zum beinn 24 eine Kurbellänge von 160mm.



Das Hotrock mit 11" Rahmen hat eine 150mm Kurbel. Schau dir noch Scott Scale Jr. 24, es soll unter 12 kg wiegen oder Scale RC mit  nur 10,4 kg aber auch für 1000'-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (17. Mai 2012)

Tiri schrieb:


> Der Nachteil bei längeren Kurbel KÖNNTE sein, dass bei extremen Kurvenfahrten/Schräglage bei ungüstigem Kurbelstand die Kurbel auf dem Boden schleifen KÖNNTE. Vergiss das "Problem"!



Das sehe ich völlig anders: An eventuell auf dem Boden aufsetzende Kurbeln habe ich bislang eigentlich noch gar nie gedacht, wenn ich zu lange Kurbeln an Kinderrädern gesehen habe. Vielmehr ist das Fahren mit solchen Kurbeln schlicht unergonomisch und ineffizient und damit unnötig anstregend. Das ganze dann am besten noch mit einem zu hoche sitznden Tretlager gepaart und das Kind muss - überspitzt gesagt - aufpassen, dass es sich nicht bei jedem Treten selbst einen Kinnhaken mit dem eigenen Knie gibt ;-) (oder ist gezwungen, weitestgehend im Stehen zu fahren)


----------



## Jajojojo (17. Mai 2012)

Bei uns fährt eher der zweite im stehen (beinn 20). 
Es ist allerdings eher ein Sattelproblem vermute ich, dass wir auch mit anderen Sätteln noch nicht vollständig beheben konnten.

Habt ihr da vielleicht noch einen Tip? Er scheint etwas empfindlich im Schritt zu sein, die Hosen zieht er nämlich auch immer bis zu den Kniekehlen -fesch! 
Die Kurbeln können ja vermutlich bei allen Rädern getauscht werden, ein zu hohes Tretlager nicht.


----------



## Toni172 (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo, kann mir Jemand von Euch sagen ob die Orbeas MX 24 oder MX 24 Team Zuggegenhalter  angeschweißt haben um vorne evt. auf 2 Fach aufrüsten zu können??
Auf den Bilder der Homepage sehe ich keine. Könnte aber auch sein das die auf der anderen Seite sind.


----------



## trolliver (30. Juli 2012)

Gute Frage. Für einen Downpull-Umwerfer bräuchte man ja nur einen zum vorhandenen Zuggegenhalter parallelen am Unterrohr oben. Den sehe ich nicht. Kann aber sein, dass das Bild so aufgenommen wurde, dass er komplett vom Gegenhalter für das Schaltwerk verdeckt ist. Unwahrscheinlich... zumal der für den Umwerfer eigentlich auf der rechten Seite angebracht sein sollte.

Ich sehe übrigens auch keine Flaschenhalterösen am Team. Ist das richtig? Das wäre schade.


----------



## Toni172 (30. Juli 2012)

Stimmt auf die Flaschenhalterösen habe ich garnicht geachtet. 
Das geht ja garnicht. Ich hoffe mal das da was für die Fotos "geschönt" wurde.


----------



## Tiri (30. Juli 2012)

Hm, ich glaube nicht dass "für das Foto geschönt wurde" 
Ich kann mich vor Ort nicht dran erinnern dass beim Team Flaschenhaltervorrichtungen/ösen dran waren. Beim XC ganz sicher, so wie auch abgebildet, da wir dies zu Hause haben 
By the way: benutzten eure Kids keine Trinkblasen alias Camelbak, Deuter etc ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (9. August 2012)

Entwarnung:

Ich denke ja auch über ein 24 MX Team für nächstes Jahr nach. Deshalb hab ich vorgestern Orbea mal über ihr Kontaktformular bezüglich Flaschenhalterbefestigung und Zuggegenhaltern befragt. 
Heute kam die ausführliche und beruhigende Antwort:



> Hello Chris,
> 
> Let me introduce myself, I'm Iñaki Merino, the Product Manager of the Kids bicycle family at Orbea. First of all I'd like to thank you for your input, it's always rewarding to hear that users like our bikes and have a positive attitude to help us improve them!
> 
> ...



Kurz zusammengefasst/übersetzt: 24 TEAM und XC haben identische Rahmen. Auch das Team hat daher Flaschenhalterösen und alle MX 24 und MX 20-Rahmen sind für einen Umbau auf 2-fach vorn in Sachen Zuggegenhaltern ausgerüstet. Ist auf den Fotos auf der Website alles nur unsichtbar/verdeckt.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## trolliver (9. August 2012)

Sehr schön zu wissen. Ich wusste nicht, dass das Basken sind. In der Tat ein ideales Land für die Moutainbike Enthusiasten, ich war da auch mal unterwegs (mit Reiserad).

Wenn sie die noch leichter machten, könnten sie für mich eine Alternative zu Isla werden.


----------



## Jajojojo (9. August 2012)

Gut zu hören!
Dieses Jahr blieb und bleibt es doch noch beim 20".
Das Team ist anvisiert, nur ein Kettenblatt wäre aber ein ko Faktor gewesen. 
Der dann 10 jährige wäre allein aus Coolnessgründen damit nicht einverstanden.


----------



## chris5000 (9. August 2012)

trolliver schrieb:


> Wenn sie die noch leichter machten, könnten sie für mich eine Alternative zu Isla werden.



Orbea MX 24 TEAM: 9,9kg (Herstellerangabe - hatten sie mir auf eine frühere Mailanfrage geantwortet)

Beinn 24: 10,3kg (Herstellerangabe), 9,9kg (gestern auf (Personen?)waage von @tiri.

Wieso muss da jetzt Orbea noch leichter werden - abgesehen davon, dass natürlich immer jeder noch leichter werden muss ;-) ?


----------



## trolliver (9. August 2012)

Hast Recht, Tiri hat sich ja auf das XC bezogen, das natürlich schwerer ist aufgrund der Federgabel. Das Gewicht wäre noch im Vergleich zum Mehrpreis bei Orbea zu sehen - welches allerdings auch besser ausgestattet ist. Damit ist es einfach eine Frage des Geschmacks.

10 Kg sind für mich eigentlich kein Maßstab bei einem Bike ohne jegliche Federung. Und dann erst recht nicht bei einem 24"-MTB. Das muss _natürlich_ noch leichter...


----------



## chris5000 (10. August 2012)

trolliver schrieb:


> Mehrpreis bei Orbea



MX 24 Team: EUR 449.- beim Orbea-Händler 

Beinn 24: GPB 300 + GBP 40.- (?) Versand = GBP 340.- = bei VISA-Card-Umrechnung heute EUR 432.- 

Viel nimmt sich da nichts. Oder übersehe ich was?


----------



## chris5000 (10. August 2012)

trolliver schrieb:


> 10 Kg sind für mich eigentlich kein Maßstab bei einem Bike ohne jegliche Federung.



~EUR 450.- sind dort wo 10kg kein Maßstab sind, aber leider sicher auch kein Maßstab. 

Unsereins hier ist zwar bei Kinderrädern schon fast unendlich weniger geizig als es der durchschnittliche Elternteil sein dürfte, aber wirklich dasselbe wie für unsere eigenen Räder auszugeben, sind wir dann ja dann letztlich doch noch nicht ganz bereit. Das gilt es halt immer auch zu bedenken...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## trolliver (10. August 2012)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Unsereins hier ist zwar bei Kinderrädern schon fast unendlich weniger geizig als es der durchschnittliche Elternteil sein dürfte, aber wirklich dasselbe wie für unsere eigenen Räder auszugeben, sind wir dann ja dann letztlich doch noch nicht ganz bereit...



Eigentlich doch. Für mein Jekyll I, gebrauchten Rahmen gekauft und günstig aufgebaut, habe ich vor 8 Jahren ca. 1500 bezahlt (incl. Upgrades im Laufe der ersten Jahre). Mein Filius wird in fünf Jahren vier oder fünf Räder bekommen, das werden mindestens 1500 Euro Gesamtwert.

Milchmädchenrechnung, ich weiß.  Ich lebe in einer Gegend, in der hochwertige Räder allgemein die Ausnahme sind (das war bis vor zwei Jahren in MUC noch ganz anders), bei Kindern erst recht. Und ich muss anerkennen, dass man so auch gut leben kann. Das gefakte Hollandrad (Marke "Amsterdam"...) für 35 Euro vom Flohmarkt bringt einen genauso gut knülle vom Stadtfest nach Hause wie ein 3500-Euro-Renner, bei Kindern siehts ähnlich aus. Es ist auch viel Idealismus, Perfektionismus und Liebe zum Detail bei uns dabei. Und es macht auch Spaß, wenn man, auf das Rad des Sohnes angesprochen, etwas stolz fachsimpeln kann.

Zum Orbea: Versand hatte ich nicht mitgerechnet, das Orbea müsste ich auch bestellen. Wie auch immer, beides für uns Perfektionisten (und noch Durchgeknalltere hier ) ganz ordentliche Basisobjekte für den Aufbau...  Optisch gefällt mir Isla besser, was Sohnemann in 4 Jahren dazu sagt... ?

Grüße aus Oldenburg,

Oliver


----------



## XUrban (28. November 2012)

Hallo

Ich bin nun auf der Suche nach einem netten Roller für meinen Sohn (fast 8J, 128cm) unter anderem auch über diesen Thread gestolpert.

Zunächst einmal ist das Orbea MX 24 Favorit. Allerdings schwanke ich noch zwischen dem Dirt und dem Team. Federgabel ist also erst einmal kein Thema.

Kann vielleicht jemand einen Erfahrungsbericht nach der vergangenen Saison schreiben? Auch würde ich mich über Info's zu evtl. Modifikationen freuen.

Gruß.
.
.
.
Edit: Ich habe mich jetzt für das Dirt entschieden. Zum einen ist es erst einmal günstiger und zum anderen kann ich bei Bedarf mit meinem Sohn gemeinsam daran schrauben.


----------

